# Won a contest now I'm lost...



## Rp3 (Jul 2, 2013)

So, I won a door prize at my LBS for 3 months free coaching with a USAC/USAT coach. The problem is that I am not a competitive cyclist or a triathlete, just a "joe blow" that likes to ride.

How can I make the most of my time with the coach or should I let him worry about that? I have simple goals: lose weight, get stronger (on the bike), build endurance but is that enough to start with with a coach?

Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Rp3 said:


> So, I won a door prize at my LBS for 3 months free coaching with a USAC/USAT coach. The problem is that I am not a competitive cyclist or a triathlete, just a "joe blow" that likes to ride.
> 
> How can I make the most of my time with the coach or should I let him worry about that? I have simple goals: lose weight, get stronger (on the bike), build endurance but is that enough to start with with a coach?
> 
> Any suggestions would be great.


Sounds like what you need is a fitness trainer, not a racing coach.

Can you look into donating the coach's time to helping a disadvantaged kid who is interested in racing?


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

SPlKE said:


> Sounds like what you need is a fitness trainer, not a racing coach.
> 
> Can you look into donating the coach's time to helping a disadvantaged kid who is interested in racing?



This. A USAC coach is for people that want to race. It's your prize of course, so if you have a big event (charity ride, fondo, etc) or something coming up that you want to ride really well in, then discuss that with him/her. If not, a junior or someone may benefit from it a whole lot more.


----------



## HyperSprite (Nov 20, 2013)

I think a coach could help with your general goals (set you up with a workout plan for power and endurance, maybe some pointers on the diet) but 3 months is just about enough to get you through base training (build your endurance) if you follow the plan. I would talk to him and see what he thinks, maybe you follow his plan for the three months and maybe when you come out of the other side, you realize you are more than just a joe blow rider.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Pick a goal and see what the coach can do for you. Maybe a new record on a climb? Maybe a Century ride?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah. Talk to the coach. Coaches should be adept at tailoring training plans for the condition and goals of the client. Of course they may prefer or choose the types of clients they wish to serve, but you won't know that until you talk to him/her.


----------



## Rp3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Spoke with the coach and found out he is actually excited to work with a non-racer. He said that we will be working on a lot of heart rate training (I have erratic heart rates while riding) and base training. 

Thanks for all of the input.


----------

